# Passap knitting machine group in Colorado



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

My friend & I own a Duo80 knitting machine each. She is wondering if there is any Passap group in Colorado. If there is, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

According to the link below, there are 2 Machine Knitting groups. As most groups, they probably own various types of KM and not necessarily just Passap:

Broomfield, CO - 1st Saturdays, 9:30 a.m. at the Brunner House. Contact Judy Missey at [email protected]

Colorado Springs, CO - Angels' Knit Club - 2nd Tuesdays every month. Call Shirley Edie (719.570.7955 or email her at [email protected], but make sure to put "Knitting Machine" in the subject line.

http://machineknitpensacola.net/otherclubs.html


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

There is no link.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

siewclark said:


> There is no link.


Sorry, I hit "send" accidentally too soon.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Here are some more. Hope you can find one near you:

Boulder Handknitting Guild
Diane L Carlson - President
[email protected]
Longmont, CO 
Affiliation with TKGA: 8/23/2004 

Estes Valley Knitting Guild
Emliy Goss-Crona - President
[email protected] 
Drake, CO
Affiliation with TKGA: 10/6/2010
Meeting Info: Where:Rocky Mountain Fiber and Needle Arts Center,1350 Graves Ave, Estes Park, CO 
When:First Saturday of each month 

Front Range Knitting Guild
Carolyn Block - President
[email protected]
Windsor, CO 
Affiliation with TKGA: 9/15/2006 

The Knitter's Guild of Denver
Mary Sloan - President
[email protected] 
Denver, CO
Affiliation with TKGA: 7/25/2003 

Pikes Peak Knitting Guild #167
Cheryl Riniker - President
[email protected]
Colorado Springs, CO 
Affiliation with TKGA: 6/1/1997
Meeting Info: Meets Where: Community of Christ Church Meets When: 4th Tuesday of the month from 7pm - 9pm


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, you are very resourceful! Thank you & have a great day!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lucky you to have a friend with a Passap. Nice to have such support. I am all by my lonesome. Have not used my Passap for some time and am setting it up once again. For the different machines I have, the Passap is really King for me.
When they first came on the Market in Countries other than Switzerland, the english translation was incorrect. The
pieces kept falling off the machine. I contacted the Company and asked for an original Manual (German) and found the culprit. Someone interpreted the Manual without knowing the machine and without knitting while translating. I did the correction and all was well.
At first they did not like my complaint (typical Swiss - I worked
in Basel) and told me that they had the best translator doing the
translation. I guess I am better than theirs.
Show us some of your creations here some time.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I will after I get the 4 threading eyelets next week. My friend lives in an hour away from me. I don't drive so we don't meet. I learn from books & passap yahoo groups. Are you in the groups? The members are very friendly & helpful.
I would like to see your creations too.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

We have a small group and meet once each month.
It actually is a bond knitting group. I have no bond but everyone else does as well as other machines. I am the only one with a Passap. Still hoping to also hook up with other Passap knitters.
My Knitfriends are very creative. Always looking forward to their show and tell.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I think Passap is more complicated than Bond as it is a true double-bed. Do you have the pattern books, proforma, colour changer & punchcard thing ( I forgot what is called)?
I have not used these gadgets yet. I am still learning from the pattern books.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I seem to have every gadget ever made for the Passap and like you have not used all of them. The Deco is wonderful.
I even have a Passap Linker (manual). Wonderful piece of equipment to
professionally seam items as well as embellish them.
Also have a Hague and Studio DL 1000 Linker each with motor.
Soon I want to sell at least one of them. Need room to roam.

I also have a Passap Vario with interchangable parts for the knitting bed to knit fine or bulky yarn. A simple machine with no tension rod - you lay the yarn across and I like it for making some "different - modern" patterns at times.
Now and then on Ebay there is a Vario with extra wide bed for sale. Never had luck to be the highest bidder. Fabulous for making Afghans in one piece.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow... you have more gadgets than me. I would like to have a Hague linker some day but I never found an affordable one.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

So nice to be in touch with you. I am jealous about your location = Colorado. I am in Missouri, a very pretty, very green State.
My Heart has always been in the Mountains. Every step you make, another view and Millions of years under ones feet.
Magnificient. The size of Mountains always put me into my place. They tell me how insignificant in this World I really am.

As to the Linker, I would be willing to trade for something of equal value. If I would let go of the Passap Linker I would be asking $ 250.00, for a motorized one at least $ 350.00.
Paid more than double that for either one.
I can report that I like the manual one as much as the motorized ones. End results no different in any way.

Have you ever knitted Socks on the machine? I never have on any machine. Am toying with it. Just finished a hand knit Socks
My first after many, many years and without pattern. Came out pretty well (I think).

I can report


----------



## ksvxray (Oct 8, 2011)

trying to find a standard knitting machine (not bulky) . i really don't want an electric machine or one that is really complicated. there is and old silver reed on ebay that looks to be in good condition. not sure if a manual comes with it. i checked out the site for manuals. none. is this a manageble machine for a first timer? i have the bond now and love it. just want a finer knit. thanks karen


----------



## ksvxray (Oct 8, 2011)

trying to find a standard knitting machine (not bulky) . i really don't want an electric machine or one that is really complicated. there is and old silver reed on ebay that looks to be in good condition. not sure if a manual comes with it. i checked out the site for manuals. none. is this a manageble machine for a first timer? i have the bond now and love it. just want a finer knit. thanks karen


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

May I have the link to the Singer knitting machine? I will check it out for you.


----------



## ksvxray (Oct 8, 2011)

guess what i just bought a brother from ebay!!!! just seconds ago.... wish me luck...............


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, Ingried. No extra money to buy linker now. I am selling my spinning wheel to buy a White 1502 knitting machine.
Never try sock yet for both hand & machine knitting. Maybe one day when I have lots of time.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope someone else can assist you. I am not familiar with Silver Reed. Think however that it is very similar to some Brother Models.
I think your approach to a non electronic machine is excellent.
Even though I have a Brother KH 910, very nice machine,
I mostly use the non electronic part. My Passaps are non electronic and will outdo any other I have.
Happy knitting and good luck.


----------



## Darorbie123 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi my name is Darlene I live in Toms River Nj i have a Passap Vario i would love to find some help here in NJ pls let me know if you know of any clubs in NJ Thanks


----------

